# Nutty Fuzz Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 23, 2022)

Nutty Fuzz - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Acorn Amplifiers ADHD Synth Fuzz




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 23, 2022)

This is basically just an Ugly Face, ain't it?


----------



## Robert (Dec 23, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> This is basically just an Ugly Face, ain't it?



Thaaat's the one!   Indeed it is.

I couldn't recall which circuit this was... I kept going back to the John Hollis Crash Sync, which is close, but not _exactly_ the same.


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 23, 2022)

Robert said:


> Thaaat's the one!   Indeed it is.
> 
> I couldn't recall which circuit this was... I kept going back to the John Hollis Crash Sync, which is close, but not _exactly_ the same.


Well, I'd sworn off building anymore Ugly Faces, but I'm gonna have to give this one a go.

The Crash Sync would be awesome to see in the shop, it's definitely different enough to warrant inclusion. At least so I can use up all these 555s I have


----------



## Robert (Dec 23, 2022)

I'll have to look at the Ugly Face schematic, but at first glance I think it's a 1:1 clone.

It does use a ICM7555, the CMOS version of the 555 timer, however.   The standard NE555 works as well, but the CMOS version behaves _slightly _different. It had me pulling my hair out trying to figure out why in the heck it wasn't behaving exactly like the original! 😂 

That said, I think I prefer it with the NE555 myself.   It sounds a bit more interesting when the Threshold control is gating.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 23, 2022)

Robert said:


> It had me pulling my hair out trying to figure out why in the heck it wasn't behaving exactly like the original! 😂


New Look:


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 23, 2022)

Robert said:


> I'll have to look at the Ugly Face schematic, but at first glance I think it's a 1:1 clone.
> 
> It does use a ICM7555, the CMOS version of the 555 timer, however.   The standard NE555 works as well, but the CMOS version behaves _slightly _different. It had me pulling my hair out trying to figure out why in the heck it wasn't behaving exactly like the original! 😂
> 
> That said, I think I prefer it with the NE555 myself.   It sounds a bit more interesting when the Threshold control is gating.


That's interesting, as I've tried the NE555 in the past and it didn't really do the ugly face thing. Will be cool to see how this schem compares to the others on the market, though.

Honestly kinda surprised it's taken this long for a full on clone to come out


----------



## chip (Dec 26, 2022)

This is cool.

Here is the original Ugly Face schematic from Tim Escobedo:






This is the one I made: https://dunningkrugerfx.com/toynbee

It's built on a board from Super-Freq

Adding some stuff for an expression pedal seems like a cool idea.


----------

